# Visitors 11(6) with study endorsement - what conditions?



## angluna89 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to find some help and advice, any insights would be very much appreciated.

I am married to a South African citizen and I am under a visitor's visa 11(6) with study endorsement. I applied for this visa at the South African Embassy in Peru. I am full time student at University of Cape Town. 

I am just wondering if the conditions of this visa grants me similar benefits as a standard student visa. ex. 20 hour part time work at university. Can anyone please tell me what the conditions are for this type of visa.

Thank you all for you help.

Cheers :juggle:


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

angluna89 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am trying to find some help and advice, any insights would be very much appreciated.
> 
> I am married to a South African citizen and I am under a visitor's visa 11(6) with study endorsement. I applied for this visa at the South African Embassy in Peru. I am full time student at University of Cape Town.
> ...


Hi Angluna86


Section 11(6).
Notwithstanding the provisions of this section, a visitor’s visa may be issued to a foreigner who is the spouse of a citizen or permanent resident and who does not qualify for any of the visas contemplated in sections 13 to 22: Provided that-
a)	such visa shall only be valid while the good faith spousal relationship exists;
b)	on application, the holder of such visa may be authorised to perform any of the activities provided for in the visas contemplated in sections 13 to 22; and
c)	the holder of such visa shall apply for permanent residence contemplated in section 26(b) within three months from the date upon which he or she qualifies to be issued with that visa


Based on my understanding of the above, you can not perform any other activity without authorisation, you can however apply for authorisation to work part time while you are studying, the conditions will be as follows

To reside with SA Citizen spouse ID No....................... , Study at ........................ and take up part time employment with ..........................Pty Ltd


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Angluna89,

The conditions of a 11(6) with a study endorsement would be tantamount to those of a student visa, when concerning employment. You would be allotted 20 hours per week.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Another question in relation to what is asked, what if you already married and are on a study visa, can u apply for a relative visa and does it allow you to work or u have to endorse it with employment as well, as there are a few confusion. Thanks


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi..
You can not work on Relative's visa unless you apply for the work endorsement along with it and then it will translate into 11(6) visa that you already have. I am not sure if you can have two type of endorsements in the same application. Also, for work endorsement you'll have to be in possession of a work contract. So, if you have one already then you should try contacting the VFS and see if they can clarify this issue.

Cheers!


----------

